# SS Stanrealm 1957



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from NZ. I'm looking for a couple of shipmates off SS Stanrealm to verify or otherwise an incident on that trip. I'm looking for Joe Constable , Aberdeen, Jim Gardener, Dundee, both on deck and Carlie Blackburn catering. We went light ship from Smiths dock to Philly for pig iron , through Panama , bunkers Hawaii to Japan, light ship to Mackay Queensland for bulk sugar for Tate and Lisle Liverpool via Singapore and Suez. I was a first trip galley boy. What a trip for a teenager!


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

*stanrealm*

what was the incident where did it happen/WHO WAS THE CARPENTER ON THAT TRIP


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jg grant.sm.11th june 2013.19:26.re:ss stanrealm.1957.nice to hear from an old stanholm co,member.did you ever hear of the ss stanhill.wrecked 1947.or did you meet any of its crew.just a chance.thanks in advance.regards ben27


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

ben27 said:


> good day jg grant.sm.11th june 2013.19:26.re:ss stanrealm.1957.nice to hear from an old stanholm co,member.did you ever hear of the ss stanhill.wrecked 1947.or did you meet any of its crew.just a chance.thanks in advance.regards ben27


Hi Ben , no I didn't here of the Stanhill,I was on the Stanrealm for so long in drydock I called her the Stanstill. Great skipper Jones with his wife. Great crew for a first tripper


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

tiachapman #2 hello


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jg grant,sm.yesterday.21:23.#4.re:ss stanrealm.1957.thank you for your reply.sounds like a great trip in the dry dock,regards ben27


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

it sure was


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

jg grant said:


> Hi from NZ. I'm looking for a couple of shipmates off SS Stanrealm to verify or otherwise an incident on that trip. I'm looking for Joe Constable , Aberdeen, Jim Gardener, Dundee, both on deck and Carlie Blackburn catering. We went light ship from Smiths dock to Philly for pig iron , through Panama , bunkers Hawaii to Japan, light ship to Mackay Queensland for bulk sugar for Tate and Lisle Liverpool via Singapore and Suez. I was a first trip galley boy. What a trip for a teenager!


Do you by any chance remember 3rd mate,s name regards Dave


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

tiachapman said:


> it sure was


Did you sail with the Stanhope ss co regards Dave


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

yes light ship to the states > for bunkers in Hawaii ,japan with scrap sugar back to liverpool pay off . had a stowaway on board from a preivous trip brought him back from durham jail just before sailing he jumped ship in Phily. there was hell to play have some photos of that trip will dig them out.


----------



## Pat Flynn (Aug 23, 2016)

DURANGO said:


> Did you sail with the Stanhope ss co regards Dave


Pardon me jumping in here. I'm a newbie on this very impressive site and it's great to be on board. I'm looking for some info regarding Stanrealm on which I sailed as R/O joining 20/11/59 in Le Havre for a trip with a cargo of cars to Havana Cuba before loading sulphur near New Orleans for a return trip to Immingham where I was discharged on 27/1/60.

She was bought by Liberty Shipping in Hong Kong in 1960, renamed 'Fortune Lory' and wrecked in 1963 in Tolo. A rather sad picture of her can be seen in www.shipspotting.com.

I'd like to know if possible when in '60 she was sold. Could my trip have been her last with Stanhope before this event? My very hazy memory is that she was not in good condition, very neglected, with something making me think that I was told she'd been mothballed prior to the trip,

Many thanks,

Pat


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Durango# I seem to recall the third was an Indian or Pakistani. Sorry, can't help more than that.


----------



## Pat Flynn (Aug 23, 2016)

jg grant said:


> Durango# I seem to recall the third was an Indian or Pakistani. Sorry, can't help more than that.


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------

